# Ariens: Control Cable Icing up



## Paul Widlund (Dec 15, 2010)

1130 DLE - problem with chute cables icing - any suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

I have read that many people use a water displacement lubricant such as WD-40 to prevent the freezing. They did suggest spraying enough product in the cable housing to flush the water out if you already have the freezing problem. That seems to be you.
WD-40 is a water displacement product, hence the WD in the name, 40th formulation.
I personally don't care for it as a lubricant, but I think I recently read that they had made some changes to the formula to improve the lubrication.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's my suggestion; Prestone de-icer. It is bragged to last for quite a while. Some people spray thier vehicle windshields with it in the evening and supposedly it keeps ice from freezing on the windshield till morning. I did't try that yet, but it works good in keeping ice from freezing to snowplows and shovels, so I suppose it's worth a try on your chute cables.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

And this is why I like my old style crank the rod chute control.


----------



## Paul Widlund (Dec 15, 2010)

Went ahead and ordered new cables, and am going to use Tri-Flow Superior Lubricant - Will saturate the cables as much as possible, and
hang them in the house for 3 or 4 days before installing them - Local bike
shop uses Tri-Flow a lot for cables, chains etc. on bicycles - hope this will
work well....

Snow blower shop says the moisture occurs from cables heating up and cooling down, and moisture condensing in the cables - hopefully I can displace the moisture with the lube...


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Let us know how that works on your cables. Could be helpful for a lot of us.


----------



## bul1seye (Dec 24, 2010)

*Cable Freezing Issue*



Paul Widlund said:


> 1130 DLE - problem with chute cables icing - any suggestions ? Thanks


You might try to get some antifreeze where the water is freezing up, antifreeze also contains lubricants to help even further. Let me know if this solves your issue.


----------



## Full Throttle (Nov 20, 2010)

Tri flow good stuff on the expensive side though but lasts just about forever. I got a little throttle cable freezing myself mostly when i like to cut the banks and throw to that side. Usually move the throttle after each pass keeps it free. Its a hassle might have to move it a bit more often to keep it free


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Tri-Flow is awesome stuff we use it on aircraft and that is why get it free. : )


----------

